# Whitetail Deer Hunting and Waterfowling in November



## todd1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont know if I did something wrong. Thursday before thanksgiving I let eight does walk. And I've not seen anything since. My cousin's kids are deer hunters also. And they went to my stand for thanksgiving. They said they didnt see any thing, not even a doe.What happened? Any idea?


----------



## Whitetail_Deer (Dec 11, 2009)

I definitely think you're right about bp, temp, wind, and precipitation affecting deer movement. I've also heard that the different phases of the moon have an effect on them.


----------



## Glenn_Asselin (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with the moon phases and barometric pressure having an effect on the rut,and also with all of other species of animals (lots of them are included) with these factors in mind,,,,so,, the way I look at things is I have two choices of the moon...Do I hunt when the moon phase gets darker or brighter? I know the answer to that statement,,Do you? The other statement is,,Do I hunt when the pressure is rising or falling,or steady pressure,,I know what pressure I like,..Stop and think this one out,,Its not hard to figure out..I take my small digital B.P. hand held,made by Brunton,paid about 1oo dollars canadian for it,,every where I go and record my readings,,,In the pressure system,there is a specific spot where the rut is very strong,its the horror frost line on the edge of the high pressure,,once you do more studies with your digital b.p. toy,you will amaze your finds,, The weather guys talk hi and low pressure,but they never talk about the mediam pressure,, The med pressure is one of the most important pressure systems for hunting all animals.You will have to study this more on your own...Yes,so the wind does make a difference,but again in which direction is best,,keep track of your findings,and most of your own studies will all come together,,It did for me,finally..I have done studies for over ten years,,Up in Canada I have seen whitetail in full rut on Jan.15th in about 2005 because of the moon phase and bp was on the money..Remember no animals like the pressure to drop,,only in a few pa


----------



## Glenn_Asselin (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes,I agree to the moon phases,barometric pressure,and the wind direction,but there is so much to know,,I made it simple,for me,and for you also.I have two choices of the moon,do I want to hunt when the moon gets brighter or darker? Then there is that pressure system that effects humans,animals,and who knows what else,,Well do I hunt when the pressure is falling or rising,or maybe when the pressure is steady? There is two out of the three that are excellent. That stupid wind,now which way do I want that wind coming from,which is very important,because that will tell you or come close in knowing what the b.p. is. After buying my Bruton digital b.p.,,I know when to go hunting my animals,Give this situation a try and I can promise you will be a happy camper,I mean hunter,,enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## ronald_peterson (Nov 19, 2011)

i"ve been out at night behind my house seen deer .i"ve seen does plus i"ve seen bucks about two weeks straight then all of the sudden they disapear it was misting rain the lastnight i saw them,i no they was not pressured by anyone after they have crop the corn field they up and gone ,where do they go during the november it's like there ghost.


----------



## ronald_peterson (Nov 19, 2011)

wishing that i could hunt all time but i have so much to do lately .all i do is work sometimes i get to go hunting but sometimes i dont ,i love getting on the internet looking at deer hunting stories ,and pictures im glad there are websites where people can go to see whats happening in the deer world .i sit and think about the misstakes i've made in days i have hunting but i remember them the next year when i go hunting thats what makes me a better hunter.thanks for listening..


----------



## Harold (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a feeling, that today. January 6 2012, the deer will not move from 6:30 - 1:00. 
But they well will move from 2:00 - 5:30.


----------

